# Jiu-Jitsu vs The World



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 8, 2016)

Cool documentary with commentary from many top instructors and practitioners:


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 8, 2016)

If you want to understand the mindset of the serious jiu-jitsu practitioner, this video covers it pretty well.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 8, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> If you want to understand the mindset of the serious jiu-jitsu practitioner, this video covers it pretty well.


So everyone that takes BJJ is weak and small. Got it. lol.   No but serious.  It was a good video. I'm always amazed at how martial art embraces violence and it ends up having the really good people who do martial arts for reasons other than violence. 

When compared to sports like football, basketball, and baseball.  Martial arts don't have that violent mind set even though that's what they practice every week.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2016)

This should be a good watch. (for me, anyway) Have to find that hour and a half during all this snow shoveling time. I look forward to it.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the link. It was a good watch. It was inspiring for me to hit the mats more, lol. Which I've had the itch to do anyways. I liked the talk at ~1:23 about being in the moment which I think goes for about any contact art though. It's a giant reminder about why I like BJJ so much. I kick myself so much for not trying it years earlier.


----------



## Buka (Feb 12, 2016)

That was a really good watch. And there were some great things said, I should have watched with pen and paper by my side. I think I'll watch it again and do just that.

And one thing it drove home to me once again, just like any good doc on any Martial Art always does - we are all nuts.

Tony, do you usually tape up your fingers?  And how did that break heal up?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 12, 2016)

Buka said:


> Tony, do you usually tape up your fingers? And how did that break heal up?


I don't tape my fingers, but I also don't fight too hard to hang onto gi grips. I think that's where most of the damage to fingers comes in. I prefer no-gi grips unless I'm doing a technique (like a collar choke) that specifically depends on the gi.

My finger is almost completely recovered. I'm starting to (carefully) do a little bit of rolling and punching again. Unfortunately my cardio is shot from being out of sparring for over 2 months.


----------

